# Barclays bank statements



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I didn't have a complete set of bank statements (changed to paperless banking in March 2012, so they stopped sending paper copies. Doh! Last time I'm environmentally friendly) so I ordered some from Barclays and asked for originals, the teller said that would be no problem and charged me the £5 administrative charge.

When they arrived they are "copies" and not on the original paper or even printed in colour. There is a letter attached saying this is how all Barclays statements are now produced and even though they technically are a copy they contain all the original information.

Has anyone had any experience submitting these unstamped-but-actually-original statements to the UKBA for the FLR(M) and having any problems? I might try to go get each page stamped as well, but not sure if the UKBA will accept them with the letter, it's pretty clear this is what Barclays will provide and no one will ever get a true "original" sent to them an more...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

laurastew said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I didn't have a complete set of bank statements (changed to paperless banking in March 2012, so they stopped sending paper copies. Doh! Last time I'm environmentally friendly) so I ordered some from Barclays and asked for originals, the teller said that would be no problem and charged me the £5 administrative charge.
> 
> ...


That's not true. I still get 'original' statement in colour with Barclays logo. What you should do is to opt back into paper statement and request all required statement in the original form. Alternatively, get each 'copy' statement stamped and signed by personal banker.


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Joppa,

I know you can opt back in but that will not help the past missing statements. I took the copies back and asked for originals and they said that any past statement requests are NOT issued in original form at all anymore. Just these copies with the letter attached - it's a company wide thing so I was wondering if the UKBA was aware and making decisions based on that.

Seems like I should get these "original copies" stamped regardless of what the letter says.

Just seems odd that you can provide screen shots of emails and such but the bank statements need to be originals. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## fsog23 (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you referring to the statements that are black and white and look like a ledger in really small font? If so, these are fine. We submitted the same Barclays statements along with the letter that was included from the bank with our application and did not have any problems. Make sure to definitely include the letter from the bank as well.


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

fsog23 said:


> Are you referring to the statements that are black and white and look like a ledger in really small font? If so, these are fine.


Yes! Those are the ones, they look like black and white versions of the originals mailed out if you do receive paper statements. And the letter is clearly an original and explains the copy-like-original situation of them.

Thanks for the clarification - I'll still see if my branch will stamp them (better safe than sorry) but do appreciate the prescient.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

View statement FAQs - Barclays will tell you what your options are. I can still get coloured original statement with all my accounts.


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks! I'm glad they state that they will stamp the copies as I've heard a lot of people having problems convincing staff to do so - will print out and take with my statements today.


----------



## Coalholipops (Mar 5, 2012)

laurastew said:


> Thanks! I'm glad they state that they will stamp the copies as I've heard a lot of people having problems convincing staff to do so - will print out and take with my statements today.


My husband downloaded his Barclay statements from the website & had them printed in colour. He took them to the bank & the officer stamped & sign off each page. We didn't have problems & my visa was issued .

All the best!


----------

